# ColorChecker Camera Profiles not available on iMac but are available on MacBook Pro



## Ranger Rick (May 13, 2018)

Have the latest version of LR installed, with latest Apple OS.  Having updated to 7.3.1, I now find my ColorChecker Profiles for my Olympus E-M1 Mkii (at least) are not available on my primary iMac, but are on my MacBook Pro.  I tried copying (while the file names looked identical, I thought there might be something I was missing) the ColorProfiles folder (which does show the files) from the MBP onto the iMac, but that didn't make them available on the iMac.  They are also not available on the iMac in Photoshop (which I understand uses the same files).

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 13, 2018)

With the return of daylight, I re-shot the Olympus and a Panasonic camera, processed thru LR and the ColorChecker Passport process in LR, and LR said it had successfully created both camera profiles.  Yet when I restarted LR and looked at raw files from those cameras, there were no custom profiles available .  None of the profiles are available for ANY camera for which I had created a profile.  The newly-created files are there in Users->iMac->Library->Application Support->Adobe->CameraRaw->CameraProfiles: 
Olympus E-M1 Mk II.dcp and Panasonic LX10.dcp.

Moving things around is not always a good thing, Adobe


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 26, 2018)

Hi Rick, I'm just catching up. Did you figure this out?


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 26, 2018)

Victoria,

many hours on the phone with tech support, finally got a L2 tech who had me copy missing  camera profiles from old folder to new folder (they didn't get ported over in the conversion).  He said they are aware Colorchecker profiles may not have been handled properly and next fix will address that.  Called Adobe HQ to complain about poor support- until last call, techs had been telling me about Lens Profiles, looking there, despite my saying they were not listening.  Earlier tech also kept asking me where I put the Colorchecker profiles, and I kept telling her I didn't put them anywhere, that Adobe puts them somewhere- how should I know?.  HQ then told me there is no one at HQ with ANY responsibility or oversight for Customer Service, that it is outsourced and they pay absolutely no attention to it and essentially have no one who gives a hoot about it (!!!).  They apparently just shovel tens of millions out the door for Customer Support to India and never check up on it.  Got her to confirm that several times, as it boggled my mind (but that is in for most businesses, and apparently the attitude at Adobe isn't like that).  Finally got thru to someone I had had some emails with a few years ago, he referred me to someone who does monitor such things, we went thru everything, and with profiles in proper folder, it is now working as it had been for years.

This is so typical of what goes on there- it won't take much for me to switch to whatever competitor finally gets their act together.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 27, 2018)

Hi Rick, oh good, I'm glad you're up and running. The quality of the phone support certainly does seem to be dependent on who you get hold of, but if you have a case number, I'll happily pass it on to the head of customer support for digital imaging so he can follow it up. They need to know about issues like this. There are people there who do "give a hoot" about it.


----------



## PhilBurton (May 27, 2018)

Ranger Rick said:


> Victoria,
> 
> HQ then told me there is no one at HQ with ANY responsibility or oversight for Customer Service, that it is outsourced and they pay absolutely no attention to it and essentially have no one who gives a hoot about it (!!!).  They apparently just shovel tens of millions out the door for Customer Support to India and never check up on it.  .
> 
> This is so typical of what goes on there- it won't take much for me to switch to whatever competitor finally gets their act together.



That outsourced tech support you describe, very common for Level One support.  A few months ago, I had a problem with a bathroom faucet, and sure enough, the support there was outsourced. 

Level Two support should be in-house, however.

Just as a side note.  Any Adobe competitor you switch to is likely to have the same arrangement, once they get enough customers.

Phil Burton


----------

